

Just moved to San Francisco and looking for s/hackers - lowglow

I'm looking to meet more startup/hackers but I'm failing to find any listings for events/meetups taking place.<p>I'm sure I might be overlooking something, but perhaps someone could point me in the right direction?
======
stanleydrew
There's a "hackers and founders" meetup that runs pretty regularly. I think hn
user iamelgringo administers it.

~~~
lowglow
Awesome. This looks very promising. Thank you very much :)

Here is the meetup site for anyone else interested:
<http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders/>

------
lowglow
This looks promising :

[http://events.sfgate.com/search?city=San+Francisco&new=n...](http://events.sfgate.com/search?city=San+Francisco&new=n&srad=50&srss=50&st=event&swhat=&swhen=&swhere=&cat=3)

